# Mayfield Bloodline!



## Haakdean (Oct 18, 2008)

HEllo Ladies and Gents I have a 55lb Mayfield Male he is 3 years old Points on the Pedigree in Conformation just wanted to know if any one knew more about the mayfied line and this "Sofiakis" its alot of mayfield bred to sofiakis mayfields "swamper" (Frog) Gatorson's "Wicked Willy" mayfields "Dibo" Mafields "catie" battendorfs "****** of Gator" a bunch of other stuff mostly Mayfield on top and J crenshaws "ch" honeybunch j crenshaws "Ch" Jeep Tants "ch" Yellow J Crenshaws "Hunterred" alot of TANTS and J crenshaw alsoa question about Ron Kershner I heard he was Don Mayfields Protege does anyone know about that as well hit me up


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

get any pics?


----------



## ezdogg187 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Nice line!*

My good friend had a real nice boy of same lines! Sounds like the same pedigree. My bitch angels got all them lines in her top quarter shes a lil scatter breed but real nice bitch! All them names U mentioned were either partners of Dons or produced dogs of his lines. All real nice old school Dogs!


----------



## GenesisKennels (May 28, 2009)

*i do too*

I have a 55lb brindle mayfield/eli male i keep trying to ask for info on the forums but cant get anyone to reply. have u heard anything about the bloodline? My


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to say Rod Curshner is a questionable character He dont got much respect in the dog world because of how he manages his yard and customers which are mostly newbies to the breed and dont know any better, All I can say is way over priced!!!!!!!! average to below average bulldawgs! Jmho!!!!!!!


----------



## Haakdean (Oct 18, 2008)

*mayfield*

Your right kershner is ? But I didn't get my dog from him and don't forget that jocko dog everyone craves about is a mayfield og top and bottom both parents are off of mayfield stock u just have to research the line before u get your bulldog I know for a fact that mayfield line is proven time and time again and just to add a little more drive I have a 25\ red boy rascal in him I did my research for heavy drive and clean lines and willingness to please its owner at any cost. And I got some zebo [email protected]#t I'm going to mix in there real soon


----------



## caruga (Jan 16, 2009)

mayfield dogs cross best with snooty line .zebo line is runed over by time.


----------

